# Some drawings of my emotions and thoughts



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

So I am quite sure I have dp, and will be talking to my psych about it in the next session, anyway here are some drawings of how I sometimes think about myself even though the face I'm putting on is a happy one. They're all done by me in the past year, before I read about dp.


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

I feel half dead, frustrated, scared. In my own dark world


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

Mcb said:


> I feel half dead, frustrated, scared. In my own dark world


You're actually very talented...tortured artists make the best work.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

The second one is amazing. I agree, you're very talented.


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

thankyou very much


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

damn... you're amazing!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I've seen a lot of art and this work is incredible.


----------



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)

whoa, you're a fantastic illustrator. I especially like the first one, it's so true.


----------



## JustRose (May 17, 2012)

These are incredible, you're really gifted. I particularly love your second drawing, attention to detail is wow







, you should keep this up.


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks heaps everyone :3


----------

